# Super Sale on GT5000 - $2149.88!!!



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Sears has a special Father's Day closeout sale on the GT5000 with 25HP Kohler Pro and 48" deck. Regularly $2800, I have seen it on sale for $2500, but now that is has the infamous .88 it must be going out for good. 

Great deal on one fabulous GT. 

Unbelievable price IMHO.

Andy


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Andy is that with 6 speed or Hydro ?


----------



## dgt6000/54 (May 27, 2004)

I got the Craftsman Club sales book in the mail yesterday.Did anyone notice the garden tractor with automatic and 54" deck for $2449.99? (member price) regular price is $2999.99 Item# is 27610. (It's in small print under the ad for the closeout GT5000 for $2149.88)I think it is a GT5000 cause the item# for the DGT6000 is 27612. I looked on the Sears web site and it is not listed there yet.


----------



## dgt6000/54 (May 27, 2004)

The one on sale for $2149.88 is the 6-speed (#27601)
The automatic is (#27602) and is on sale for $2399.88


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Prices still in effect --- Great deal on a GREAT tractor! 

:homereat:


----------



## ironhat (Sep 20, 2003)

What the heck is the 'infamous 88' ???


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Anything Priced .88 at sears is a closeout.


----------

